# List of Baby things to buy.....



## clare81

I thought it would be really good for us mums to be, and those who are Mothers already, to devise our own list of items that could be purchased during pregnancy as I know this would really help me. 

Please feel free to add. I think it will also remove those proposed purchases that you found a bit of a waste of time. 

Nursery: 

Cot / Cot Bed 
Mattress 
Changing Unit / Wardrobe 
Nursery Decor (themes etc..)
Nightlight 
Mobile 
Lampshade 
Pictures 
Teddies ETC 
Thermometer 
Moses Basket 
Linen / Curtains 
Baby Rocker (chair)

General: 

baby carrier 
baby sleeping bags 
Baby blankets / shall


Out & About: 

Car Seat 
Car Seat Rain Cover 
Pram/Pramettes 
Raincover 
Travel Changing Mat 
Changing Bag 
Travel Cot 

Safety: 

Cat Net 
Car "Baby On Board" sticker 
Baby Monitor 
bath thermometer 

Bathtime: 

Baby Bath 
Bathtime Toys (after few months)
Sponge for bath,its a baby shape to lie baby on 
top and tail bowl 
towel 
sponge 


Feeding: 

Bottles 
Teats 
Breast Pump 
Breast Pads 
Sterlising Equipment
Milk
Gripe Water 

Education/Play/Chilling Time: 

Play Mat 
Bouncy Chair 
Swing 
Colourful Toys / Noisy Items to simulate development 

Baby Products: 

Nappies 
Nappy Sacks - cheap ones are just as good 
Towels 
Cotton Wool 
Baby Bath Products (not for first 6 weeks) 
Baby Soap (not for first 6 weeks) 
Infracol 
Baby Wipes (not for first 6 weeks unless using ultra sensitive) 
Cotton Wool Buds 
Sudocream / nappy Rash Cream 
Dummys 
Scratch Mitts 
nail clippers 
Nasal Saline Drops 
Calpol


Products For Mum: 

Nursing Bra 
Breastpads 
Sanitary Towels or Maternity Pads 
nipple cream 
eye cream (lack of sleep and all that!) 
nipple shields 
Disposable Knickers 


Clothing (For First Few Weeks) 

baby hats 
booties 
All in one babygros
Socks


GOD that looks alot... i best get started! :wohoo:


----------



## star-dust

cool really handy, thanks x


----------



## h702

oh no..... i have so much to get!!!!


----------



## jem_5500

i got fab list off mothercare just to ad to what u have in numbers its helped us x


suggests 3 nursing bras. 
u can use 100 breast pads in 1 week apparently
muslin squares
maternity pads its was a crazy number like 48 for first few days or something but a ot more than i though u would need

6-8 sleepsuits and body suits
3-4 daywear outfits
2cardis
2-3 pairs socks
2 pairs cratch mits
2 hats
pram suit

it suggests for bedding

x4 matress sheets
x4 top sheets
2-3 blankets


----------

